
Please don’t cut my balls off or “On the creation of useful coding standards” - valuearb
https://www.highvelocityteams.com/blog/2017/12/29/please-dont-cut-my-balls-off
======
moocowtruck
I've had terrible experience with coding standards... and really don't think
their worth for most orgs... especially if there isn't buyin from management
to enforce this kind of thing

~~~
valuearb
Sure, the bad parts are what my story is about.

But my recommendation isn’t for management edicts, but for team consensus.
Obviously people who join the team later will have to adapt to the teams
choices in standards, but they are likely more beneficial and useful when they
came from team-mates.

~~~
moocowtruck
I agree I said in the end that we need team consensus. We have hundreds of
teams...the problem is most of them don't care about this stuff, they care
that their "business" customer(someone not that technologically oriented)
gives the nod.

After that no one holds them to anything, in fact I've seen situations where
new team members try to organize consensus and the rest of the team hits their
seat's eject button and that person finds themselves team-less.

This is an interesting subject though!

